
An Economic Geography of the United States: From Commutes to Megaregions (2016) - SQL2219
http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=info%3Adoi/10.1371/journal.pone.0166083
======
ianai
I want something like this for regional cultures. Ie measures of how connected
people feel to their neighbors. Is it like Las Vegas where the culture is
downright antisocial at times? (It was populated largely by people fleeing
other areas to flee from the people there)

~~~
freyfogle
Then I think you would probably enjoy Colin Woodard’s “American Nations - A
History of the Eleven Rival Regional Cultures of North America”

~~~
jaskerr
Don't forget to include Joel Garreau's "The Nine Nations of North America".
The theme is similar, but the outcome is slightly different.

